# Is there any reason NOT to use PowerBelt bullets?



## RTR

I'm new to muzzle-loading.

Based on the research I've done, I can't think of a reason to use a saboted bullet when there is a vast offering by PowerBelt bullets.

What am I missing? I found this article against the PowerBelt design (http://www.chuckhawks.com/powerbelt_bullets.htm) but it seems to have a bias tone.

Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## RTR

Sorry... did a search and it looks like this has been covered:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/92881-powerbelt-vs-barnes.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/107657-sabots-vs-powerbelts.html

I'll read up and see what these threads say.


----------



## CPAjeff

Not sure if the above threads have this link. I avoided powerbelts after assisting on a couple hunts where the powerbelt never opened (it was found in the animal).


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

The issue some have with powerbelts is exploding before penetration. 

If you buy powerbelts, get the expense powerbelts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceS4803

I had about 8 packs of PowerBelts, 245gr to 444gr.
Gave them all to a hunting buddy.


----------



## Mavis13

I've used them. Found them to be very accurate but finally moved on cuz they cost so much. If you like to tinker with your load working it out with powerbelts will cost a fortune. If you're fine with published loads then not so bad. As for performance I can not say. No deer were ever harmed as I seem to never find the deer when my muzzleloader is in my hand. But I'm going to try again this year.


----------



## RandomElk16

I have killed with powerbelt. They work just fine for myself and all of my father's dead deer. Only thing I have thrown from my muzzy.


----------



## El Matador

Powerbelts are just big blobs of soft lead. They should work fine if you use the heavier offerings and shoot them slow. The 348 grain .50 cals with 100 grains or less of powder should do the trick. I like to extend my range a little so I'm using 250 grain Barnes bullets with sabots...shooting around 2000 fps. I've shot one deer with a powerbelt and it exploded on impact, penetrating less than 3". That was a .45 cal 195 grain bullet fired around 1800 fps into a deer at 70 yards.


----------



## Rspeters

I looked into this a lot and ended up going a different route. One reason was because I read lots of stories about penetration and accuracy issues. Also, I liked the idea of being able to try out different sabots to increase accuracy. And lastly, I found that I could buy reloading bullets for handguns that were nearly the same as the "muzzleloader" bullets, but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## 2full

The Powerbelts have worked very well for me for deer. I use the 348 hallow points with 100 gr of powder as mentioned by El Matador. Knocks them down.....
I have killed a 27", a 30", and a 31" with them. And a couple of other decent bucks.
For the elk I would go to the top of the line Powerbelts or something else. Did not get enough penetration with the hallow point loads.


----------



## derekp1999

Rspeters said:


> ... I found that I could buy reloading bullets for handguns that were nearly the same as the "muzzleloader" bullets, but at a fraction of the cost.


You get a better variety with the handgun bullets because you can throw in the Nosler hunting handgun bullets and Sierra has some decent handgun bullets, too. There are a lot more options out there than just those overpriced 30ct packs.

I made the switch and started doing this last year... and wish I would have done it sooner.

I've even oogled the 0.458" 500gr Partition and wondered what that would do to an elk (and my shoulder).


----------



## Dahlmer

Given the number of premium options priced at about the same level and pistol bullets priced much more cheaply it makes sense to me to use those other options which seem to perform better over a larger spectrum of velocities.


----------



## DallanC

Dahlmer said:


> Given the number of premium options priced at about the same level and pistol bullets priced much more cheaply it makes sense to me to use those other options which seem to perform better over a larger spectrum of velocities.


+1

This isnt Colorado, where people pretty much have to use PB's or Maxiballs. Pistol bullets are proven tech, and cheap to use.

-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Did a little searching (I'm not familiar with reloading, especially hand gun bulelts) but didn't find any bullets in .451 over 250 gr. Is that the max I'll find? I really like the barnes 290gr so I'd be interested in something near the 300 gr. range, if anyone wants to point me in the right direction.


----------



## CPAjeff

I tested these when sighting in my muzzleloader - they are .452 though and I used the 300 grain. I think I paid $12.99 for 20 of them.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...-grain-jacketed-hollow-point-magnum-box-of-20

Sportmans had one box of these left when I was there, so I bought it. If I decide to shoot them instead of the T-EZ, I'll just get the projectiles and sabots separate - like everyone else.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/horn...eader%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=hornady+xtp


----------



## Dahlmer

Speer Gold Dots (I think they call them "deep curls" now.
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...lerasce/ipp/24/pn/1/trail/2012:451/view/false

Barnes XPB - only 250 grains, but with it being solid copper, I think you will be OK. It's about the same price as their Muzzleloading bullets, so you may just want to look at those (you can get 290/300 grain options there).
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...lerasce/ipp/24/pn/1/trail/2012:451/view/false

I also know some guys shooting these (45-70) too. They don't seem to expand as well at lower velocities though.
http://www.barnesbullets.com/bullets/originals/


----------



## DallanC

Hail to the King baby

http://www.hornady.com/store/44-Cal-.430-240-gr-HP-XTP/

And if you are dead set on using a .452 over a .451, they make those as well:

http://www.hornady.com/store/45-Cal-.452-240-gr-XTP-Mag/

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

I have, and never will again shoot Powerbets or Barnes bullets from the ML. They are crap! Barns look good on paper, but blast right through a deer. I've never had any animal go farther than 20 yds. using a .44 cal. 300 gr. XTP behind 110gr. of 777. Deer or Elk.


----------



## Critter

My deer last year was hit with a Barnes 250 grain Spit-Fire T-EZ and went about 10 yards. The entrance hole was about 2" big and the exit about the size of your fist. The deer was about 60 yards away.

A elk that I shot with the Thor which is a Barnes bullet was hit 3 times with only one bullet recovered which had a perfect mushroom. He went about 15 yards and was 120 yards away.


----------



## CROC

I love powerbelts and yep I had one fragment but it broke both shoulder bones. The reason I know it fragmented was cause it killed the deer I shot. I like how they group out of my gun.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

im going to give this a try if they fly good out of my gun and if i dont have to move my sight to much. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Powe...goryId=734095080&CQ_search=powerbelts&CQ_st=b


----------



## Ghunter200*

I will not shoot the powerbelts, I either shoot the Barnes 245 gr or the Thompson center triple shocks 300 gr I've shot 3 deer and recovered one of each bullets and they both did amazing, almost the same bullet, I would recommend shooting one of those!


----------

